# 2.4m albino snake found in airport



## News Bot (Mar 30, 2012)

AIRPORT workers got a shock when they spotted a 2.4m snake inside a cardboard box as it went through an X-ray machine at London's Stansted Airport. 











*Published On:* 30-Mar-12 10:27 PM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks News Butt, you're a star


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)

Yea thanks for the spam and jamming my puter when I tried to open the link 

I wont be so gullible next time :twisted:

+1 news butt for sure


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 31, 2012)

it was probably sent on an AAE flight in australia, anyone missing a snake????


----------



## reptalica (Mar 31, 2012)

Funny u say that mad dog our 3 x central netted's came down from brisbane not long ago and they couldn't find them when they got here. Admittedly the container was small.

The moral of the story - we found them eventually but not before one of the staff suggesting they didn't come off the plane and were onforwarded to Cape Whoknowswhere.


----------

